# Dangerous dirt eating habit!!!



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Our 14 week old V is constantly eating dirt, mud, and moss! Up until recently it wasn't anything more than an annoyance, but this week she gave us quite a scare. She was vomiting on and off for two days and on the second day she threw up a pile of food...and worms. We took her to the vet immediately and she is currently on her last dose of de-worming meds. The breeder we got her from sent her health records saying that she had been de-wormed at 2,4,6, and 8 weeks, and her first fecal sample came back clean so I think it is something she developed recently. While researching online I found that a common way for dogs to pick up Ringworm is through soil...great! I just don't want this to be a recurring problem. If anyone has any advice and or experience PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE help!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam is 7 months old and after months of eating all he came across I noticed he started to become a little more selective. 
I think they explore their environment and no matter what we do they will pickup stuff.

Other than following them around and constantly jerking the leash there is little we can do.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with what datacan wrote. As your dog matures, she will learn what makes her sick, and thus will become more selective. BUT... I also think that eating stuff off the ground sort of goes on throughout their lives (unfortunately). They are so fast that it's impossible to prevent, but the "drop it" command can help.

The monthly chewable to prevent heartworm (my dog gets Heartgard Plus) offers some protection from other parasites, such as ascarid and hookworm, so that's a help. Also, at the yearly wellness visit my Vet always asks for a stool sample to check for worms. The intestinal parasites are the reason I give Willie his Heartgard Plus year round, and not just during mosquito season. 

So it will get better as she gets older, but throughout her lifetime, preventive medicine and regular Vet checks are essential.


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I like to think of it this way...

Kids who are introduced to germs as a child build up an stronger immune system to protect them as adults. As long as your pup is on something like Sentinel, let her eat a little dirt and moss. She'll be stronger for it as an adult.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Agree with the above. I thought my dog had a problem, at the very least, some terrible form of pica, but with time I've realized that it's common. He ate some moss in a natural spring that he was swimming in and got pretty sick for a few days, too, but since that incident, he's been fine. Other people really don't understand my lenience with it. I hear all the time, "hey, Laura- your dog is chewing on/eating x, y, and z," and most of the time it's pretty innocuous and I shrug my shoulders. I'm pretty sure they think I'm a terrible owner, but a) my dog has developed an iron stomach and b) If it doesn't hurt him or others, I try and let him be a dog as much as possible. He loves eating mud and chewing on wood, so I let him indulge, ha! I do feed him yogurt and green tripe, which is supposed to have some really good enzymes and probiotics.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Laurita--that sounds like our story, too. People are surprised what we let Rosie chew on (we gave up after a while, because she was so persistent, and focused on only the most forbidden objects). She did/does have the pica. I would just assume you're not always going to be able to prevent eating dirt and other stuff on the street, and focus on using preventives that your vet can recommend to address the parasites and other known bugs she might come in contact with. Rosie got giardia a a pup, so young that she may have actually been exposed to it before we got her. The vet treated it, and it cleared up in a matter of days. I'm a big believer in modern medicine, human and veterinary. Also, the (intense) mouthing stage does pass--then you'll only have mild pica in your adult dog. And as others have said, the immune system matures.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. It does make me feel a lot better. Our fingers are crossed that this is the last time we will have to deal with internal parasites, but we are well aware that dogs will be dogs.


----------



## virgilsmom (Aug 13, 2008)

Your dog would be very lucky to only have some form of worms once, unless he never goes outside.

we live in the country with cattle, chickens, cats and various wildlife around. I use frontline every few months to control fleas and ticks, interceptor monthly for heartworm, hookworm, roundworm and whipworm and twice a year I give panacur for tapeworm.

My dogs are 3 years and 14 years old. you would want to check with a vet for proper worming schedules for younger dogs

I would rather prevent rather than try to cure a serious infestation. fleas carry tapeworms, other dogs can shed eggs of worms and wild rabbits are just plain nasty. 

just remember, they are dogs and dogs lick and chew icky stuff.


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks. Yes since her first vet appointment at 8 weeks we've been using preventatives: Heartgard for heartworm and Frontline for flea and tick.


----------

